# One Tough Kid



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This kid **** a buck. Have any of you ever grunted to hard and **** one?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So you have crapped out a buck with your mullet on? Now I know why you hate feeding deer.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I love feeding deer...at the zoo, where they aren't wild.


So do you dislike guzzlers also because its tame water which makes the deer love humans and the bucks run out and say Shoot me shoot me. :lol: :lol: :lol: What a screwball :roll:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That might sting a bit  . -BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good news: he no longer has to worry about his roid problem. :shock:


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

holy flippin ouch!!!! i think i'll try and chit me a 400 bull this year. might kill me but it might be worth it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ouch................. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'll betcha he has incontinence for life.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it is real,.......... I did one that looked alot like a mule deer once, it kind of fools ya.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Darn you EPEK I was drinking something.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This should of more appropriately gone in the Poo thread. It must be revived.  8)


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Why shouldn't we feed the bears, too?


Yeah maybe you might find a hoof up your arse.



> I do have a problem with deer coming a-runnin when they hear the feed truck.


Yeah I'm sure if you feed them every decade or so the deer will be so tame that when people are road hunting with a mullet we just need to have sacks of pellets and the deer will come running. :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be some fine road hunting right? When the deer are getting shot at then they will wonder what the heck is going on? *You know the deer in the headlights look. :shock: *



> then I seriously wonder how you can feed yourself, make change from a dollar, or know the difference between a pet and quarry. Does Enable Industries have a good retirement plan for ya? Amazing what one extra chromosome will do for your outlook on life, eh?


Uh oh I think I struck a cord with Fatbass :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: Dang you have insulted me really good my friend. I'm not sure how I should reaction to such nonsense. Maybe something is wrong with your Medulla Oglongata today. Wow you even know about Chromosomes. Wow I'm truly impressed Fatbass. Since you know so much about chromosomes then I always knew you looked a little different so does Trisomy 21 ring a bell?

Maybe you have what they call Fragile X Syndrome. :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I got no time for stupid stubborn.


If you don't have the time for it then don't act the part.



> And the hypocrisy of you looking down on road hunting...tsk, tsk.


Fatbass, where is your sense of humor? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> Yeah I'm sure if you feed them every decade or so the deer will be so tame that when people are road hunting with a mullet we just need to have sacks of pellets and the deer will come running.


How dare you insult the champion of mullets and road hunting. Bow before the great fatbass and greet him with humility, you imbecile.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

remind me to never start an argument with fat bass. I don't like my chances, he will eat my children. 

Bravo!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think coyoteslayer and fat bass got a bit confused, this thread is about pooping a deer, not feeding a deer. I can see how you can get this mixed up however, we are talking about two different ends of the same digestive track.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I don't think it is real,.......... I did one that looked alot like a mule deer once, it kind of fools ya.


Do you do this shaping yourself or is it more like cloud watching and just making natural comparisons?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> remind me to never start an argument with fat bass. I don't like my chances, he will eat my children.
> 
> Bravo!


If you're afraid of Fatbass then I think you better include pretty much everyone on this forum.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Do you do this shaping yourself or is it more like cloud watching and just making natural comparisons?


Now Im starting to wonder if he really did shoot a deer and an elk with his bow on the Wasatch Front. Maybe they were just the remains of a bowel movement.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have shaped some in the past, but the mule deer one was all naurAl.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I have shaped some in the past, but the mule deer one was all naurAl.


I'm calling DS on that one.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What kind of DS? Clumps, or milk dudds? And, no DS, this really happened..........


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh *crap*, here we go again. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll just "stick" to the clouds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sticky ones typically don't make good deer. They are usually more bear shaped.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have noticed the sticky bear theory as well. 

I can't seem to tell if its a griz or a black. Do you get the slanted forhead or the obvious shoulder hump?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I know what you mean. One time I'm pretty sure I got rid of a cinnamon. I had one that was a very rare calico as well.

Mostly black bears. They are bigger in the rear, Brown bears tend to be stronger in the front and smell a bit like salmon.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mostly black bears. They are bigger in the rear, Brown bears tend to be stronger in the front and smell a bit like salmon.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

You had to mention the Salmon didn't you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I make a mean zebra!

double stuff Oreo's eaten quickly........


powerade is also a recommended ingredient for all sorts of creative projects.

start with "rainbow snakes" (long smooth taper) and work your way up to other colorful reptiles!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> No need to get all 'name cally'.


I hope you use your own advice.



> You are too easy of a target, CS. I don't enjoy arguing with a half wit. As weak as your debate skills are, I'll just come off as a bully and I'm not one.


hahahaha your debate skills are deadly huh. I just argue more common sense and I'm sorry if you don't understand that. But don't act like you are the mighty debater. I guess that makes you feel special so today I will let you have your special day.  Sorry big bad bully Fatbass :lol: :lol:



> Supplemental feeding helps mule deer make it through a severe winter if the feeding is started
> early, long before mule deer show signs of malnutrition or starvation. To effectively feed mule
> deer requires a three to four month commitment".


This is what I have been saying all along Fatbass and its from the DWR.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Deer are like ANY other animal (even humans)- they get less able to care for themselves every time we do it for them. Yeah...I'm a Darwinist and every young deer that learns "belly up to the trough" instead of "paw the ground in search of food" is another bloodline of weak deer and that won't help in the long run.
> I will not make any more personal attacks on you CS. Enjoy throttling the survival instincts of Utah's mule deer population.


Those same deer are weeded out by road hunters if they ever get that tame which they wont. The elk at the Hardware Ranch or Jackson hole arent tame and they have been feeding them for years.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

And just when I thought things were getting funny!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got done with one that looked exactly like elk22's avatar.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE! What did you eat in the last 24 hours? I've been trying for a 22 avatar for months now. I must eat too much garlic, it always ends up looking like Clifford the big red dog.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh great. I have resurrected the Poop Thread. **** it!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh great. I have resurrected the Poop Thread. **** it!!


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not real partial to remnants or "velvet fuzzies" taking the place of good old fashioned bo daggets. Call me weird, But that's just me.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are good. I have only had success making snakes. Sometimes they are venemous with the triangle shaped head, most times they are just fat water snakes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

In Mexico then I ate some hot peppers and they said you can tell if you have really eatten a hot pepper if its hot on the way out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a little embarassed....  

I have nothing to brag about this morning.....yet...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

One time, at scout camp. I had one of those snakes you guys are talking about try to get out. I stopped him before he could escape. He just laid there on the lid waiting to scare whoever came next.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I think coyoteslayer and fat bass got a bit confused, this thread is about pooping a deer, not feeding a deer. I can see how you can get this mixed up however, we are talking about two different ends of the same digestive track.


You know, I'm really starting to like this epek guy  .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are weird! :?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You guys are *weird*! :?


Lets break that down. *W*e *E*ntertain *I*diots *R*egarding *D*ung!

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

22, I think that is acronomically correct. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm a little embarassed....
> 
> I have nothing to brag about this morning.....yet...


Maybe you need to eat more fiber so it keeps your regular.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I'm a little embarassed....
> >
> > I have nothing to brag about this morning.....yet...
> 
> ...


Like that Metamucil somebody was promoting in the last forum ?? Ha ha ...no thanks.. 

Who was that anyway ? Elk22 or epek ? :?...One of those poopheads...

Anyway, look what Metamucil can do while driving down the freeway....What is it?? :? :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it was Elk22 because he said he gave up on a poop after thirty minutes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 you are a very sick disgusting man. I told you not to take the whole jar. I said only a spoon full. Good grief  You are going to blow your butt hole out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You got me..................I AM THE METAMUCIL MAN!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I love it when dumps become photo worthy. When I was a younger lad, i let one go that my brother felt should be documented. Mainly he was impressed with the length. (i'll admit, it was lacking girth, probably a good thing). The only camera in the house back then belonged to our older sister, but we knew she wouldn't mind letting us finish off the last half of her roll of film, so we didn't bother to ask. 

Hilarious. She murdered us.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I love it when dumps become photo worthy.


I love the Bill Engvall bit in the Blue Collar Comedy Tour: when you first get married you turn on the fan, shower, faucet and lock the door to hide what you're doing, after twenty years you poop with the door open and yell "get the camera" :lol:

My personal motto on this topic - stool is cool.

I just saw a full curl horn from a trophy desert bighorn ram


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":3k6gxigz]I love it when dumps become photo worthy.


I love the Bill Engvall bit in the Blue Collar Comedy Tour: when you first get married you turn on the fan, shower, faucet and lock the door to hide what you're doing, after twenty years you poop with the door open and yell "get the camera" :lol:

My personal motto on this topic - stool is cool.

I just saw a full curl horn from a trophy desert bighorn ram [/quote:3k6gxigz]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just one side? :?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="scott_rn":109z2ni1]I just saw a full curl horn from a trophy desert bighorn ram


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just one side? :?[/quote:109z2ni1]

Must have been a profile


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Was he broomed much?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Base measurements?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That is something to be proud of. This falls under the catagory of trying to find something good in everything. Life is all about attitude and I think one of the great attitudes that needs to exist is taking a pile of sheet and turning it into something you are proud of.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I love it when dumps become photo worthy.


What about dingle berries? Got any pics of those?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":rns4h73m]I love it when dumps become photo worthy.


What about dingle berries? Got any pics of those?[/quote:rns4h73m]

This reminds me of an episode from "Wild Boys" on MTV. It is two of the guys from Jackass and they would go do stupid stunts with animals. Well on one of their episodes they had a game they called "lick the locks" where they had to run up behind a giant Musk Ox and lick their dingle berries. Those guys were/are gross. They did it and about got their ass's kicked by one of the Ox's. -)O(-


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What about dingle berries? Got any pics of those?


Just the ones that are on your Avatar squirrel.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

poor squirel, I hate it when they get so bad someone feels they have to take a picture of them.


----------

